# What are the MOST IMPORTANT THINGS that you've learned in LIFE? + RESOURCE Centre



## Phenomenal (Jul 4, 2013)

DELETE THIS please.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 21, 2013)

The way to make your life better is through changing your mindset. Your current state, emotionally, financially, physically etc. all is the result of your thinking. You become what you think. This isn't mere words, but scientifically proven fact: Rational emotive behavior therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> One of the fundamental premises of REBT is that humans, in most cases, do not merely get upset by unfortunate adversities, but also by how they construct their views of reality through their language, evaluative beliefs, meanings and philosophies about the world, themselves and others.





> The REBT framework assumes that humans have both innate rational (meaning self-helping, socially helping, and constructive) and irrational (meaning self-defeating, socially defeating, and unhelpful) tendencies and leanings. REBT claims that people to a large degree consciously and unconsciously construct emotional difficulties such as self-blame, self-pity, clinical anger, hurt, guilt, shame, depression and anxiety, and behaviors and behavior tendencies like procrastination, over-compulsiveness, avoidance, addiction and withdrawal by the means of their irrational and self-defeating thinking, emoting and behaving.



Most people are unhappy because they cannot let go of their ego, cannot accept they may be wrong and don't want to change (improve).


----------



## Bytebolt (Oct 21, 2013)

I would love to see some reply ..


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 3, 2013)

Well i learned that knowledge is nothing if we have not developed the right ethics (moral ,spiritual,workplace..). We may recieve quality education,and become super brilliant, but thats all useless without the right ethics and moral consciousness . 

Look at the late Osama, he was highly educated, and he gained some fine leadership skils,organisational skills etc etc but what was lacking in his acedemic life was moral education. Same goes for all the smart and educated bureaucrats (like I.A.S) who indulge in corruption, misusing the gift of knowledge bestowed on them by God...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have learned that:

>you should listen to everyone but do only what YOU want.

> you should not be people who don't realize what they have when they have you.

> home for the best, plan for the worst.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 3, 2013)

It goes on . No matter what you do. So as a logic , life is about experience.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2013)

Life is a journey and every day is a day for learning something new. Helping people is the best way to help yourself.


----------

